# Middelbaar algemeen voortgezet onderwijs aan de Norbert



## QuestionGuy

I would be eternally grateful if someone could explain what this means in English:

Middelbaar algemeen voortgezet onderwijs aan de Norbert - M.A.V.O.

I know that the first part means Junior General Secondary Education and that MAVO is the initials for that, but what is "aan de Norbert"  The Norbert?  I don't understand.

Thank you


----------



## Focalist

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> I would be eternally grateful if someone could explain what this means in English:
> 
> Middelbaar algemeen voortgezet onderwijs aan de Norbert - M.A.V.O.
> 
> I know that the first part means Junior General Secondary Education and that MAVO is the initials for that, but what is "aan de Norbert"  The Norbert?  I don't understand.
> 
> Thank you


I belive that this means "at (Saint) Norbert's MAVO school".

Here (http://www.vol.nl/algemeen.aspx?id=31) is an example of a "Norbert-mavo", in this case one which has joined with others as part of the Hezeland College in Gennep. I don't know if this is the same as the one you are dealing with: there may well be other St Norbert's schools in NL...

F


----------



## Lems

Question Guy

According to WordLingo translatror, it says:

Middle commonly continued education to the Norbert - M.A.V.O.

Lems


----------



## Merlino

MAVO was used to describe a certain level of eductation... We had three:

MAVO
HAVO
VWO

The first one is mainly for those that want to become mechanics or secretaries, the second one is mainly for those that want to become nurses, real estate agents and things like that, the third one is for those that plan on going to a university...

However, MAVO doesn't exist anymore. We use the term VMBO nowadays but that's roughly the same...

'Aan de ...' is colloquial Dutch for 'at the ... school' or 'at the university of ...'


----------



## perky

Merlino said:


> MAVO was used to describe a certain level of eductation... We had three:
> 
> MAVO
> HAVO
> VWO
> 
> The first one is mainly for those that want to become mechanics or secretaries, the second one is mainly for those that want to become nurses, real estate agents and things like that, the third one is for those that plan on going to a university...
> 
> However, MAVO doesn't exist anymore. We use the term VMBO nowadays but that's roughly the same...
> 
> 'Aan de ...' is colloquial Dutch for 'at the ... school' or 'at the university of ...'


 
We didn't had three we had six.

IVBO
VBO
Mavo

These three levels could go to MBO. These three are now combined into VMBO.

MBO having another 4 levels

level 1 for anyone that didnt finish any school or foreign people
level 2 IVBO / VBO
level 3 Mostly for assistend work VBO/Mavo
level 4 Mostly for independ work, level 4 would have people from level 3 working for them.

MBO level 4
Havo
VWO
Gymnasium

These four levels could go to HBO.

Also if you are 23 years or older you could take a test to be accepted at any HBO study.

For university you can also take a test at the Open University or when HBO, VWO or Gymasium completed you can go to any University.

Anyway...

To answer the question. 
"" aan de Norbert - M.A.V.O

It just means the name of the school. 

aan de Norbert te Gennep.

Norbert being the name of the school and te Gennep meaning the place where the school is.


----------



## Lopes

Nou, goed dat dat na *4 *jaar eindelijk eens verbeterd is!


----------



## sanne78

perky said:


> To answer the question.
> "" aan de Norbert - M.A.V.O
> 
> It just means the name of the school.
> 
> _*Norbert being the name of the school*_


 
I think (after checking on the net) that the name of the school is : 

*Norbert MAVO*



> Middelbaar algemeen voortgezet onderwijs aan *de Norbert - M.A.V.O.*


----------



## Apus apus

*Gennep* being the place of birth of the H. Norbert van Gennep around 1080.


----------

